
Types considered harmful (2008) [pdf] - vmorgulis
http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/papers/harmful-mfps.pdf
======
AnimalMuppet
"Types => memory safety"? Only for certain definitions of "types", not all of
them.

